# Poret filter?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried these poret filters? Are they that much better than the standard filters to justify thier higher price?


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

No they don't.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Poret is just a brand of sponge. Nice quality, but you can get stuff cheaper that will serve as well.. hard to justify the price.


----------

